# Ruoli



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indibbiamente se andiamo a cene con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale *o perché ci dà l'ida dell'edicazione e di conseguenza di altre cose*?


non credo nè l'una nè l'altra.
nè superiorità di nessun tipo.
credo che nessuno insegni a un uomo a essere signorile o cavalleresco.
è intrinseco nel dna. 
o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, anzi, quando capisci che un uomo fa un qualcosa di cavalleresco perchè pensa che faccia colpo l'effetto è spiacevole.
è come chiedersi perchè una volta le donne stavano a casa a fare figli e i mariti andavano a lavorare


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Semplicissimo rispetto e "attenzioni gentili" per la donna con cui sei.
Tutto il resto mi pare assurdo (superiorità economica etc)


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indibbiamente se andiamo a cene con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'ida dell'edicazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?



Nel mio caso, semplicemente...

Dal momento che superiorità economica, fisica e sociale non hanno più molto peso, almeno nel mio caso, dal momento che ormai non è più considerato necessario compiere certe azioni, piccoli gesti di cavalleria mi fanno capire che ci tiene a mostrarmi il suo lato migliore 
Già questo lo mette in buona luce e mi strappa un sorriso


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?


 Sono piccoli gesti di rispetto protezione ed attenzione, che fanno capire alla donna quanto teniamo a lei, tutto qui.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono piccoli gesti di rispetto protezione ed attenzione, che fanno capire alla donna quanto teniamo a lei, tutto qui.



Quoto quoto


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono piccoli gesti di rispetto protezione ed attenzione, che fanno capire alla donna quanto teniamo a lei, tutto qui.





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto quoto


l'avevo già detto io:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Semplicissimo rispetto e "attenzioni gentili" per la donna con cui sei.
> Tutto il resto mi pare assurdo (superiorità economica etc)



Quoto quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Quoto i quotati.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

ma che manica di racchi. :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto i quotati.


che pigrotta della malesia:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Smutandata! :sonno:


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?



cavalleria l'è morta.
Un uomo benestante con cui sono andata a pranzo per lavoro mi ha detto "Sono felice ti sia offerta di pagare la tua parte, sennò non ti avrei stimato".
Peccato che da quel momento sono io che non ho piu' stimato lui


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cavalleria l'è morta.
> Un uomo benestante con cui sono andata a pranzo per lavoro mi ha detto "Sono felice ti sia offerta di pagare la tua parte, sennò non ti avrei stimato".
> Peccato che da quel momento sono io che non ho piu' stimato lui


Che grezzo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

Perche' mai  ... era un pranzo di lavoro, mica un incotro galante  .


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' mai  ... era un pranzo di lavoro, mica un incotro galante  .


 
ancora peggio, lo metteva in nota spese e glielo rimborsavano


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' mai  ... era un pranzo di lavoro, mica un incotro galante  .


perchè tirare in ballo la stima per una stronzata del genere è assurdo e la galanteria è anche questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Se certi gesti valgono solo per un incontro galante allora puzzano un po' di ricompensa.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se certi gesti valgono solo per un incontro galante allora puzzano un po' di ricompensa.


dipende; se sono spontanei no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende; se sono spontanei no


 Ma allora vengono usati anche in relazioni anche lavorative e amicali.
Erano altri tempi, ma mio padre apriva il portone anche alla portinaia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora vengono usati anche in relazioni anche lavorative e amicali.
> Erano altri tempi, ma mio padre apriva il portone anche alla portinaia.


a dirti la verità , conosco parecchi uomini che continuano a farlo: mio marito compreso.
cose che a me sembrano normali: lasciare il passo ad una donna, aprirle appunto una porta, portare un peso ingombrante...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *a dirti la verità , conosco parecchi uomini che continuano a farlo: mio marito compreso*.
> cose che a me sembrano normali: lasciare il passo ad una donna, aprirle appunto una porta, portare un peso ingombrante...


idem. mi paiono davvero così naturali


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dirti la verità , conosco parecchi uomini che continuano a farlo: mio marito compreso.
> cose che a me sembrano normali: lasciare il passo ad una donna, aprirle appunto una porta, portare un peso ingombrante...


ma lo  fai/fanno in tutti i casi no? non solo in occasioni galanti o solo professionali, immagino.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Nel lavoro pero' dipende... a me e' capitato di pagare per degli uomini invitati a una cena di lavoro... ma di fatto non pagavo io era la compagnia a pagare


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel lavoro pero' dipende...* a me e' capitato di pagare per degli uomini invitati a una cena di lavoro.*.. ma di fatto non pagavo io era la compagnia a pagare


 bhè quello anch'io. Se no col picchio


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma lo  fai/fanno in tutti i casi no? non solo in occasioni galanti o solo professionali, immagino.


sì, è quello che stavo dicendo a persa


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhè quello anch'io. Se no col picchio


Io il tentativo di pagare lo faccio sempre... qualcuno ha rifiutato categoricamente altri hanno accettato


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io il tentativo di pagare lo faccio sempre... qualcuno ha rifiutato categoricamente altri hanno accettato


io no. non il mio accopagnatore. Mi offro di pagare il mio ma non il suo.  
E come dice sconsolata alla richiesta "facciamo alla romana" ? e lei:
ma che sei pazzo?? se sono siciliana:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel lavoro pero' dipende... a me e' capitato di pagare per degli uomini invitati a una cena di lavoro... ma di fatto non pagavo io era la compagnia a pagare


A questo mi riferivo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dirti la verità , conosco parecchi uomini che continuano a farlo: mio marito compreso.
> cose che a me sembrano normali: lasciare il passo ad una donna, aprirle appunto una porta, portare un peso ingombrante...


Idem, accetto volentieri anche quando mi danno posto ad una lunga o corta fila


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io no. non il mio accopagnatore. Mi offro di pagare il mio ma non il suo.
> E come dice sconsolata alla richiesta "facciamo alla romana" ? e lei:
> ma che sei pazzo?? se sono siciliana:rotfl:


Intendevo alla romana... sono stata imprecisa e ora mi segnalo:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendevo alla romana... sono stata imprecisa e ora mi segnalo:carneval:


mi sembrava strano:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendevo alla romana... sono stata imprecisa e ora mi segnalo:carneval:


ma se poi metti in nota spese fai lo stesso alla romana?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se poi metti in nota spese fai lo stesso alla romana?


Nota spese no... ma dipende da chi ha invitato chi... i clienti espressamente invitati ad Amsterdam non pagavano mai una fava... stesso valeva per me.
Chi veniva per magari proporre una collaborazione di norma pagavano loro e spesso portavano anche i "regali":carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nota spese no... ma dipende da chi ha invitato chi... i clienti espressamente invitati ad Amsterdam non pagavano mai una fava... stesso valeva per me.
> Chi veniva per magari proporre una collaborazione di norma pagavano loro e spesso portavano anche i "regali":carneval::rotfl:


ot ma ora stai lavorando?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ot ma ora stai lavorando?


Si ma come freelancer... che e' una goduria!:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Però sai che sguardo stranito e poi che contentezza che ho visto quelle rare volte che ho voluto invertire i ruoli?

Taaaanto tempo fa ho regalato un mazzo di fiori a un ragazzo... mi ha avvolto in uno sguardo caldissimo che mi fa tenerezza tutt'ora. idem le volte in cui gli ho detto che mi avrebbe fatto piacere offfrirgli la cena.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma come freelancer... che e' una goduria!:carneval:


bene


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bene


Ma sei pazza! Quando la mia occupazione sara' grattarmi severamente il chiulo 24x7 allora potrai dire bene:rotfl:


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sei pazza! Quando la mia occupazione sara' grattarmi *severamente il* chiulo 24x7 allora potrai dire bene:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval: che racchia. è il mio sogno
ma perchè lo devi grattare severamente??


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: che racchia. è il mio sogno
> ma perchè lo devi grattare severamente??


Per enfatizzare il fatto che sarebbe la mia unica occupazione:carneval:

Cava c'incontvevemo sui vispettivi yacht... ti faro' salutare dal mio equipaggio  visto che saro' occupata a gvattave :sonno:


Sopprimetemi:blank:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per enfatizzare il fatto che sarebbe la mia unica occupazione:carneval:
> 
> Cava c'incontvevemo sui vispettivi yacht... ti faro' salutare dal mio equipaggio  visto che saro' occupata a gvattave :sonno:
> 
> ...


fate venive anche pervsa che tvomba sul ponte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice tu sai perché ti sopprimeremo! (INVIDIAAAAA)


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fate venive anche pervsa che tvomba sul ponte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi hai fatto sputare lo schermo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per enfatizzare il fatto che sarebbe la mia unica occupazione:carneval:


ma così ti stanchi  :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma così ti stanchi  :mrgreen:


Hai ragione...:gabinetto:


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

che loffie:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fate venive anche pervsa che tvomba sul ponte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fate venive anche pervsa che tvomba sul ponte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rofl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io il tentativo di pagare lo faccio sempre... qualcuno ha rifiutato categoricamente altri hanno accettato


Anch'io una volta ho detto:
Paghi sempre tu, stavolta tocca a me ( per inciso era anche il mio compleanno)

Risposta: Donna, la metti con 'ste minchiate? Tu con me non pagherai mai manco un caffè.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?


Io mi offro di pagare.
Sta a te scegliere se accettare o meno.
Se tu dai per scontato che devo pagare io perchè sono uomo sei cafona.
Se io pago, la mia voglia di uscire con te è direttamente proporzionale al tuo modo di dirmi grazie.
Non sono ruoli, ma riti.

Tu non sai che felice mi fa sentirmi dire un grazie in un certo tono tra il commosso e il confuso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?


Secondo me ci fa piacere perchè ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e del rispetto.

Io personalmente non ritengo indispensabile che sia l'uomo a pagare, ma se proprio ci tiene non mi metto in conflitto....

Per il discorso del cedere il passo non ci faccio neanche caso, ci sono varie scuole di pensiero e non saprei indicare quella giusta.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

comunque , quando penso alla cavalleria,
diciamo che mi riferisco soprattutto ad una serie di attenzioni gentili e delicate che esaltano un po' la mia femminilità ...più che il pagare o meno .
con gli amici trovo naturale pagare la mia parte o, se è il caso ho piacere di offrire io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , quando penso alla cavalleria,
> diciamo che mi riferisco soprattutto ad una serie di attenzioni gentili e delicate che esaltano un po' la mia femminilità ...più che il pagare o meno .
> con gli amici trovo naturale pagare la mia parte o, se è il caso ho piacere di offrire io


 Gli amici sono assessuati e quindi fuori dai ruoli.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli amici sono assessuati e quindi fuori dai ruoli.


 ho capito.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me ci fa piacere perchè ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e del rispetto.
> *
> Io personalmente non ritengo indispensabile che sia l'uomo a pagare, ma se proprio ci tiene non mi metto in conflitto....*
> 
> Per il discorso del cedere il passo non ci faccio neanche caso, ci sono varie scuole di pensiero e non saprei indicare quella giusta.


io anche,nemmeno a malincuore eh?:carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

a me giuro che non viene in mente mai di pagare..
sarà che sono abituata così ..


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io anche,nemmeno a malincuore eh?:carneval:


Embè anche trovare uno che ti paga la cena è segno di come dire, capacità di sedurre no?
Ma confido come è:
Dipende da come va la cena eh?
A me è capitato una volta, di dire, basta vado al bagno...e di essermene uscito senza pagare eh? Lasciando la malcapitata là sola come una cretina...
Un conto è essere cavalieri un conto è fare il cascamorto no?

Per me pagare il conto ad una donna...è...dirle: Cara ho molto apprezzato la tua compagnia...

Contessa...ti ricordi io te e Ari fuori dal ristorante...
Tu hai detto...facciamo i conti...
E io ti ho detto: Non occorre, noi lo siamo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè anche trovare uno che ti paga la cena è segno di come dire, capacità di sedurre no?
> Ma confido come è:
> *Dipende da come va la cena eh?*
> A me è capitato una volta, di dire, basta vado al bagno...e di essermene uscito senza pagare eh? Lasciando la malcapitata là sola come una cretina...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè anche trovare uno che ti paga la cena è segno di come dire, capacità di sedurre no?
> Ma confido come è:
> Dipende da come va la cena eh?
> * A me è capitato una volta, di dire, basta vado al bagno...e di essermene uscito senza pagare eh? Lasciando la malcapitata là sola come una cretina...*
> ...


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

era proprio l'esempio di cavalleria che cercavo:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> miiiiimiiiii


Io sono il Conte.
Quando sei seduta a tavola con me fai bene i tuoi conti, per il resto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soi_8A1-mzw&feature=related


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

pince, scusa, ma l'hai ammolata perchè hai capito che non c'era trippa per gatti o perchè era una noia di donna?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me giuro che non viene in mente mai di pagare..
> sarà che sono abituata così ..


maddai..non ti viene in mente?

ma guarda che puo' essere anche un modo di rendere omaggio al piacere di chi ha scelto di stare con te.

ovviamente se è reciproco questo sentire.

A me fa molto piacere offrire. forse io esagero pureboh.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pince, scusa, ma l'hai ammolata perchè hai capito che non c'era trippa per gatti o perchè era una noia di donna?


Nessuno dei due casi.
Mi ha solo fatto i conti in tasca.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due casi.
> Mi ha solo fatto i conti in tasca.


la mia faccina era perchè non avevo capito.Relax & enjoy:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi offro di pagare.
> Sta a te scegliere se accettare o meno.
> Se tu dai per scontato che devo pagare io perchè sono uomo sei cafona.
> Se io pago, la mia voglia di uscire con te è direttamente proporzionale al tuo modo di dirmi grazie.
> ...


ti devo quotare.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due casi.
> Mi ha solo fatto i conti in tasca.


non oso andare oltre.

hai fatto bene.
-1.

io non avrei avuto il coraggio, ma hai fatto solo bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono il Conte.
> Quando sei seduta a tavola con me fai bene i tuoi conti, per il resto.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soi_8A1-mzw&feature=related


 Quanto sei ******* (scegli tu) provocando con un canto fascista... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa la sai?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ouvJjHBqk

E' più carina, dai...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non oso andare oltre.
> 
> *hai fatto bene*.
> -1.
> ...



ma dire mi dispiace ma non mi diverto, pagare la tua parte e andartene ti pareva brutto?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dire mi dispiace ma non mi diverto, pagare la tua parte e andartene ti pareva brutto?



Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dire mi dispiace ma non mi diverto, pagare la tua parte e andartene ti pareva brutto?


quoto .pigiatina (virtuale:mrgreen


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto .pigiatina (virtuale:mrgreen


:calcio:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :calcio:


che modi:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

*brugoletta*



brugola ha detto:


> ma dire mi dispiace ma non mi diverto, pagare la tua parte e andartene ti pareva brutto?


no, non pareva brutto, ma per punire un cafone bisogna fare cosi . io non ci sarei riuscita come ho detto, pero' plaudo a quelli che hanno il coraggio di farlo.
fare i conti in tasca ad una persona è quanto di piu' volgare ci sia.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non pareva brutto, ma per punire un cafone bisogna fare cosi . io non ci sarei riuscita come ho detto, pero' plaudo a quelli che hanno il coraggio di farlo.
> *fare i conti in tasca ad una persona è quanto di piu' volgare ci sia*.


a prescindere che punire un cafone con una cafonaggine a me non pare proprio il massimo, x curiosità,  mi spieghi che tipo di conti in tasca hai capito gli stesse facendo?


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non pareva brutto, ma per punire un cafone bisogna fare cosi . io non ci sarei riuscita come ho detto, pero' plaudo a quelli che hanno il coraggio di farlo.
> fare i conti in tasca ad una persona è quanto di piu' volgare ci sia.


è verissimo.
ma a me pare più coraggioso (e soddisfacente) congedarlo senza fraintendimenti .


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma a me pare più coraggioso* (e soddisfacente) congedarlo senza fraintendimenti .


 
pigiata. (virtuale eh..)


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non pareva brutto, ma per punire un cafone bisogna fare cosi . io non ci sarei riuscita come ho detto, pero' plaudo a quelli che hanno il coraggio di farlo.
> fare i conti in tasca ad una persona è quanto di piu' volgare ci sia.


ergo per punire un cafone bisogna essere cafoni


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigiata. (virtuale eh..)


sappiate che vritualmente ho il ditino consumato a furia di pigiarvi:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

sapete che dopo questo scambio di pigiate mi sento un po' più omosex?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Ma un cafone non impara nulla, qualsiasi cosa si faccia.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a prescindere che punire un cafone con una cafonaggine a me non pare proprio il massimo, x curiosità,  mi spieghi che tipo di conti in tasca hai capito gli stesse facendo?


brugo, voglio premettere una cosa;guarda che non ti ho dato della cafona indirettamente quando ho detto che pretendere il conto pagato è segnale di cafoneria, lo dicevo in generale, ti leggo e cafona non mi sembri proprio,anzi ( !!!) probabilmente sei solo abituata cosi ...anzi, ti ammiro per dirla tutta perchè io eccedo nell'ooposto.( e la mia storia personale docet.) 

ora, tornando a noi..no lo so..avrà chiesto del 730 o di quanto guadagna...o discorsi comunque attinenti a...

mi sono spiegata? tu che dici ...è impossibile che uno te lo possa chiedere?

poi lo so, conte enfatizza ..ma lasciamo perdere lui...in generale...se ti trovi uno cosi davanti io davvero lo manderei a cagher se ha il tono inquisitorio.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un cafone non impara nulla, qualsiasi cosa si faccia.



verità. assoluta


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete che dopo questo scambio di pigiate mi sento un po' più omosex?


beata te.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *brugo, voglio premettere una cosa;guarda che non ti ho dato della cafona indirettamente quando ho detto che pretendere il conto pagato è segnale di cafoneria, lo dicevo in generale, ti leggo e cafona non mi sembri proprio,anzi ( !!!) probabilmente sei solo abituata cosi ...anzi, ti ammiro per dirla tutta perchè io eccedo nell'ooposto.*
> 
> ora, tornando a noi..no lo so..avrà chiesto del 730 o di quanto guadagna...o discorsi comunque attinenti a...
> 
> ...


 
non mi aveva proprio sfiorato manco il pensiero  io sono semplicemente abituata così    
mi è suonato strano che ti compiacessi del fatto che un uomo durante una cena per qualsiasi motivo si alzi dica vada in bagno e sparisca.
tutto qui
per come son fatta io se la conversazione non è di mio gradimento  chiedo il conto (e sarebbe una delle rare volte :mrgreen pago saluto e me ne vado


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non pareva brutto, ma per punire un cafone bisogna fare cosi . io non ci sarei riuscita come ho detto, pero' plaudo a quelli che hanno il coraggio di farlo.
> fare i conti in tasca ad una persona è quanto di piu' volgare ci sia.


Piantare qualcuno al ristorante è da cafone, uomo, donna, gorilla che sia.
Fare i conti in tasca è un'espressione generica che vuol dire tutto e niente.
Ammesso che certi discorsi possano non piacere, non ci vuol nulla a bloccarli e comportarsi da persona educata, se si è capaci.
Avere a che fare con un cafone non autorizza a essere cafoni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi aveva proprio sfiorato manco il pensiero  io sono semplicemente abituata così
> mi è suonato strano che ti compiacessi del fatto che un uomo durante una cena per qualsiasi motivo si alzi dica vada in bagno e sparisca.
> tutto qui
> per come son fatta io se la conversazione non è di mio gradimento chiedo il conto (e sarebbe una delle rare volte :mrgreen pago saluto e me ne vado


 Mi pare il comportamento corretto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piantare qualcuno al ristorante è da cafone, uomo, donna,* gorilla *che sia.
> Fare i conti in tasca è un'espressione generica che vuol dire tutto e niente.
> Ammesso che certi discorsi possano non piacere, non ci vuol nulla a bloccarli e comportarsi da persona educata, se si è capaci.
> Avere a che fare con un cafone non autorizza a essere cafoni.


te la prendi se ti dico che non andrei al ristorante con un gorilla?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti devo quotare.


Ehmmm sei sicura?


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi aveva proprio sfiorato manco il pensiero  io sono semplicemente abituata così
> mi è suonato strano che ti compiacessi del fatto che un uomo durante una cena per qualsiasi motivo si alzi dica vada in bagno e sparisca.
> tutto qui
> per come son fatta io se la conversazione non è di mio gradimento  chiedo il conto (e sarebbe una delle rare volte :mrgreen pago saluto e me ne vado


ma le senti quante pigiate ti sto mandando mentalmente??:singleeye::singleeye:

quoto . :up:
sai micè, se vuoi fare quello che offeso se ne va (motivato ) , ti alzi , mi guardi negli occhi e mi dici : sei una gran cafona ergo me ne vado.
e' la fuitina al cess senza avvisare che è cafona alla stessa maniera-


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi aveva proprio sfiorato manco il pensiero  io sono semplicemente abituata così
> mi è suonato strano che ti compiacessi del fatto che un uomo durante una cena per qualsiasi motivo si alzi dica vada in bagno e sparisca.
> tutto qui
> per come son fatta io se la conversazione non è di mio gradimento  chiedo il conto (e sarebbe una delle rare volte :mrgreen pago saluto e me ne vado


si, sarebbe la cosa migliore..


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma le senti quante pigiate ti sto mandando mentalmente??:singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> quoto . :up:
> sai micè, se vuoi fare quello che offeso se ne va (motivato ) , ti alzi , mi guardi negli occhi e mi dici : sei una gran cafona ergo me ne vado.
> e' la fuitina al cess senza avvisare che è cafona alla stessa maniera-


no, non riesco. me ne vado , pago e punto. è un limite.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sappiate che vritualmente ho il ditino consumato a furia di pigiarvi:carneval:


Mi pigieresti un attimino dietro la schiena che non c'arriva la manina?:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> te la prendi se ti dico che non andrei al ristorante con un gorilla?


 No.
Ma credo che il gorilla insisterebbe dicendo che non ci vai perché ti vergogni di essere glabra.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, non riesco. me ne vado , *pago *e punto. è un limite.


ma lui non ha neppure  pagato:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:

o ho capito male io???


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Aho ma nun ve siete stancate de pigià....co sto caldo.:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pigieresti un attimino dietro la schiena che non c'arriva la manina?:carneval:


 :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma credo che il gorilla insisterebbe dicendo che non ci vai perché ti vergogni di essere glabra.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Aho ma nun ve siete stancate de pigià....co sto caldo.:carneval:


fabrì, te che sei ommo che ne pensi della storia del ristorante? 

ah! pigiami!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Aho ma nun ve siete stancate de pigià....co sto caldo.:carneval:


Qua c'e' la temperatura giusta per pigiare:carneval:


(com'e' che riesco a svaccare tutti i thread?)


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Aho ma nun ve siete stancate de pigià....co sto caldo.:carneval:


e chi pigia ..? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

*ogni riferimento ...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma credo che il gorilla insisterebbe dicendo che non ci vai perché ti vergogni di essere glabra.


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


  sei pelosa?


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho scritto. in linea teorica si.teorica !!!!raga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma ti ripeto che lui non ha pagato. Si è defilato con la scusa e se n'è andato.
dai micè


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho scritto. in linea teorica si.teorica !!!!raga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma tu stai approvando uno che va in bagno e molla una senza una parola e senza pagare.
Tu faresti così?

Capisco l'apprezzamento per l'assertività. Ma il racconto non descrive il comportamento di una persona assertiva, ma di una persona permalosa e con reazione cafona e un po' vigliacca.
Mi pare proprio il contrario di quanto apprezzi.


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fabrì, te che sei ommo che ne pensi della storia del ristorante?
> 
> ah! pigiami!:carneval:




Io sono vecchia scuola, pago e stop:up:

Lo farei volentieri ma ma il sistema dice la solita solfa:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si ma ti ripeto che lui non ha pagato. Si è defilato con la scusa e se n'è andato.
> dai micè


tesora, ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice?

mavalà...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Io sono vecchia scuola, pago e con piacere:up:
> 
> Lo farei volentieri ma ma il sistema dice la solita solfa:carneval:


:sposi:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora, ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice?
> 
> mavalà...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora, ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice?
> 
> mavalà...


 Al 10% ...ben per questo ne stiamo parlando come di un caso ipotetico.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al 10% ...ben per questo ne stiamo parlando come di un caso ipotetico.


non me ne frega un picchio se conte dice palle o meno, ma di un comportamento che non approvo


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


stai attenta...io prima ho trovato un chiodo...quasi quasi mi faccio le stimmate per fare pendant:singleeye:




ca sans dire che oggi è ridarola oltre i limiti consentiti


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai attenta...io prima ho trovato un chiodo...quasi quasi mi faccio le stimmate per fare pendant:singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non pigi e vieni pigiata.
E' inaccettabile.
Ridammi indietro le mie pigiate  e depennami dall'agenda:singleeye:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora, ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice?
> 
> mavalà...


 
ma scusa, tu hai creduto che lei gli avesse fatto chissà quali conti in tasca....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non pigi e vieni pigiata.
> E' inaccettabile.
> Ridammi indietro le mie pigiate  e depennami dall'agenda:singleeye:


ahahnaha lo sapevo. 
scherzavo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahahnaha lo sapevo.
> scherzavo...:rotfl::rotfl:


 sembra niente ma ho il viso più disteso:mrgreen:

(tienti pure le mie pigiate va')


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho scritto. in linea teorica si.teorica !!!!raga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Micio io mi riferivo a un altro post...che diceva questo



> Se io pago, la mia voglia di uscire con te è direttamente proporzionale al tuo modo di dirmi grazie


Se un uomo mi dicesse che mi paga la cene  aspettandosi un mio grazie ( il Conte l'ha fatta viscida e allusoria eh) ... quella ad alzarsi e andare via sarei io


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esiste una contraddizione nei rapporti tra uomini e donne, tra le tante, di cui non trovo ragione vi è la "cavalleria" che va oltre la normale educazione tra pari.
> Indubbiamente se andiamo a cena con un uomo ci fa piacere che sappia chi deve entrare o uscire per primo, che deve pagare lui, in modo discreto ecc
> Questo per l'antico valore che nascondeva il senso di superiorità economica, fisica e sociale o perché ci dà l'idea dell'educazione e di conseguenza di altre cose?


Per me pagare la cena ad una donna che ho appena conosciuto è semplicemente un atto di gentilezza. Senza ruoli. Anche con un amico uomo, odio fare a metà. 
Solo che tra uomini scatta la gara del chi paga, con una donna no. 
E' vero, però, ad una donna non consento di discutere sul conto, ad un uomo si.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

però se un uomo si alza per farvi sedere in autobus? Vi fa piacere...? :carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> però se un uomo si alza per farvi sedere in autobus? Vi fa piacere...? :carneval:


autobus?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> autobus?? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> autobus?? :mrgreen:


 è una cosa lunga su cui a volte quando ci si riesce ci si siede...:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> però se un uomo si alza per farvi sedere in autobus? Vi fa piacere...? :carneval:


basta che non sia perchè crede che sono incinta , se no gli spacco un dentino:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> basta che non sia perchè crede che sono incinta , se no gli spacco un dentino:carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> però se un uomo si alza per farvi sedere in autobus? Vi fa piacere...? :carneval:


 Certo.
Si cede il posto agli anziani!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Si cede il posto agli anziani!!


Infatti per me nei mezzi pubblici piu' che uomo donna c'e' da considerare altro... anziani, bambini, invalidi, donne incinta... dati questi posti del resto chi si siede si siede


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

quando ero ragazzina e andavo a scuola dovevi fare lo slaloom tra le mani morte e gli appoggi "casuali".
più che cavallieri erano maiali:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu hai creduto che lei gli avesse fatto chissà quali conti in tasca....:mrgreen::mrgreen:




allora, se nella eventualità che uno ti dovesse invitare a cena, o tu inviti lui ( fa li stess) e questo fa il cafone con te, ma lo zotico eh...e tu brugo ti alzi e te ne vai senza dare nessuna spiegazione ..io ti dico che HAI FATTO BENE!

E PERCHè?

perchè a un cafone le spiegazioni come diceva persa, non servono, e lasciarlo li' come un pezzo di cafone è quello che in teoria meriterebbe.


questo in linea teorica ( certo, dopo essermi data della cogliona per esserci uscita ovviamente )


mi sono fatta capire?


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti per me nei mezzi pubblici piu' che uomo donna c'e' da considerare altro... anziani, bambini, invalidi, donne incinta... dati questi posti del resto chi si siede si siede


bhè se mi capitasse di salire su un autobus e un uomo mi cedesse il posto credo che gli pagherei una cena :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

L'appoggio casuale e' bellissimo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzina e andavo a scuola dovevi fare lo slaloom tra le mani morte e gli appoggi "casuali".
> più che cavallieri erano maiali:singleeye:


 In Giappone su certe metro ci sono vagoni appositi per le donne... vengono massacrate. Tra le tante fantasie malate dei nippo, ai primi posti c'è la molestia sui mezzi pubblici...


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Si cede il posto agli anziani!!


:calcio:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè se mi capitasse di salire su un autobus e un uomo mi cedesse il posto credo che gli pagherei una cena :mrgreen:


Solo se e' gnocco:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> allora, se nella eventualità che uno ti dovesse invitare a cena, o tu inviti lui ( fa li stess) e questo fa il cafone con te, ma lo zotico eh...e tu brugo ti alzi e te ne vai senza dare nessuna spiegazione ..io ti dico che HAI FATTO BENE!
> 
> E PERCHè?
> 
> ...


Ma far capire, anche spiegazioni, che ha esagerato e alzarsi con aria indispettita e andarsene è una cosa.
Dire "vado in bagno" e sparire è ...è ...è una scena di un film con Verdone.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè se mi capitasse di salire su un autobus e un uomo mi cedesse il posto credo che gli pagherei una cena :mrgreen:



vedi che strano..io invece mi imbarazzerei da morire...a meno che non abbia le stampelle.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzina e andavo a scuola dovevi fare lo slaloom tra le mani morte e gli appoggi "casuali".
> più che cavallieri erano maiali:singleeye:


Idem, un incubo che mi ha portata dopo il liceo a non prendere MAI più un autobus. Presi subito la patente apposta


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma far capire, anche spiegazioni, che ha esagerato e alzarsi con aria indispettita e andarsene è una cosa.
> Dire "vado in bagno" e sparire è ...è ...è una scena di un film con Verdone.


e ti pare poco :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzina e andavo a scuola dovevi fare lo slaloom tra le mani morte e gli appoggi "casuali".
> più che cavalieri erano maiali:singleeye:


 Aspetta che ti rispondono che son stati molestati anche loro ed è stato eccitante...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Giappone su certe metro ci sono vagoni appositi per le donne... vengono massacrate. Tra le tante fantasie malate dei nippo, ai primi posti c'è la molestia sui mezzi pubblici...


ma guarda che dico dai dodici ....pensandoci ora mi sale una grande rabbia; per fortuna mia figlia medie ed elementari le aveva vicine , altrimenti le facevo mettere l'armatura ogni mattina


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Io avevo lo scooter per le superiori :bleble:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e ti pare poco :rotfl:


 Cosa il primo caso o il secondo?
Il secondo era di Verdone, ma era degna di un cialtrone alla Sordi. Lui ha ricercato la ex compagna di scuola, in un momento di magra, ma scoprendola invecchiata e ingrassata la molla lì.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che dico dai dodici ....pensandoci ora mi sale una grande rabbia; *per fortuna mia figlia medie ed elementari le aveva vicine , altrimenti le facevo mettere l'armatura ogni mattina*


 Ecco, tra l'altro ora infatti è meglio che non ci penso maledizione...
E' davvero pieno di maiali schifosi


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Giappone su certe metro ci sono vagoni appositi per le donne... vengono massacrate. Tra le tante fantasie malate dei nippo, ai primi posti c'è la molestia sui mezzi pubblici...



faccettine di emme...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avevo lo scooter per le superiori :bleble:


:carneval: pensavo andassi in voll vois:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che dico dai dodici ....pensandoci ora mi sale una grande rabbia; per fortuna mia figlia medie ed elementari le aveva vicine , altrimenti le facevo mettere l'armatura ogni mattina


 Poi la rabbia ti viene quando capisci cosa significava.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa il primo caso o il secondo?
> Il secondo era di Verdone, ma era degna di un cialtrone alla Sordi. Lui ha ricercato la ex compagna di scuola, in un momento di magra, ma scoprendola invecchiata e ingrassata la molla lì.




qui siamo davanti ad un pezzo di emme. puro sangue.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: pensavo andassi in voll vois:carneval::carneval:


No cava, non passava tra le stvadine del centvo


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> qui siamo davanti ad un pezzo di emme. puro sangue.


 nel film però era una scena divertentissima...:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

Io trovo che i gesti di gentilezza, che a me sono stati insegnati fin da bimbo, siano e debbano essere parte di una persona che ha coscienza di sè, o quantomeno aiutano a tale coscienza.
Il gesto in sè non è nulla, il più delle volte, mentre trovo sia fondamentale l'impostazione mentale che sta monte. Una persona che fa un gesto gentile per farlo ha dovuto pensarci, mentre per essere cafoni basta lasciarsi andare ai meccanismi naturali (sono arrivato prima io, spingo più forte, fingo meglio etc.). Poi ad un certo punto diventa istintiva pure la gentilezza, ma deve aver fatto prima solide basi.

La galanteria, il fare cavalleresco mi divertono. Non li pratico per una questione di ruoli, ma perchè mi piacciono esteticamente.
Poi una sera una tizia s'è offesa e indispettita perchè all'uscita dal ristorante il conto era già pagato. Beh, la volta dopo ha cenato da sola, sta cafona.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avevo lo scooter per le superiori :bleble:


io il jet privato.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

la prima palpata in autobus ti segna davvero


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la prima palpata in autobus ti segna davvero


 che schifo!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa il primo caso o il secondo?
> Il secondo era di Verdone, ma era degna di un cialtrone alla Sordi. Lui ha ricercato la ex compagna di scuola, in un momento di magra, ma scoprendola invecchiata e ingrassata la molla lì.


Ma è un vecchio stereotipo !!!! Secondo me uno che cerca una vecchia conoscenza se lo aspetta, il cambiamento.
E poi, tante donne assumono con gli anni e con qualche kg in più un fascino tutto particolare.... 
Questione di libertà mentale.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io trovo che i gesti di gentilezza, che a me sono stati insegnati fin da bimbo, siano e debbano essere parte di una persona che ha coscienza di sè, o quantomeno aiutano a tale coscienza.
> Il gesto in sè non è nulla, il più delle volte, mentre trovo sia fondamentale l'impostazione mentale che sta monte. Una persona che fa un gesto gentile per farlo ha dovuto pensarci, mentre per essere cafoni basta lasciarsi andare ai meccanismi naturali (sono arrivato prima io, spingo più forte, fingo meglio etc.). Poi ad un certo punto diventa istintiva pure la gentilezza, ma deve aver fatto prima solide basi.
> 
> La galanteria, il fare cavalleresco mi divertono. Non li pratico per una questione di ruoli, ma perchè mi piacciono esteticamente.
> Poi una sera una tizia s'è offesa e indispettita perchè all'uscita dal ristorante il conto era già pagato. Beh, la volta dopo ha cenato da sola, sta cafona.


questa è deficente proprio.

tu tenero.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io il jet privato.


Oppure potevi salire sull'autobus col coccodrillo:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nel film però era una scena divertentissima...:carneval:


Certo!
Perché si ride dalla sua meschinità!

Del resto "ce lo meritiamo Alberto Sordi", ma ci meritiamo pure Verdone e i Vanzina.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

lettrice ha detto:


> oppure potevi salire sull'autobus col coccodrillo:carneval:


cocco *n* drillo


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la prima palpata in autobus ti segna davvero


vecchi merdosi schifosi.
Avevo il terrore ed ero molto ingenua.
a 13 anni uno (neanche vecchio, sulla trentina) mi si para davanti e mi di chiede:
quanto vuoi per queste belle pocie??
e io gli risposti.
ma cosa vuole ??io non le devo niente
pensavo mi chiedesse dei soldi per non so cosa


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo!
> Perché si ride dalla sua meschinità!
> 
> Del resto "ce lo meritiamo Alberto Sordi", ma ci meritiamo pure Verdone e in Vanzina.



chi meglio di loro ci ha saputo dipengere?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vecchi merdosi schifosi.
> Avevo il terrore ed ero molto ingenua.
> a 13 anni uno (neanche vecchio, sulla trentina) mi si para davanti e mi di chiede:
> quanto vuoi per queste belle pocie??
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io trovo che i gesti di gentilezza, che a me sono stati insegnati fin da bimbo, siano e debbano essere parte di una persona che ha coscienza di sè, o quantomeno aiutano a tale coscienza.
> Il gesto in sè non è nulla, il più delle volte, mentre trovo sia fondamentale l'impostazione mentale che sta monte. Una persona che fa un gesto gentile per farlo ha dovuto pensarci, mentre per essere cafoni basta lasciarsi andare ai meccanismi naturali (sono arrivato prima io, spingo più forte, fingo meglio etc.). Poi ad un certo punto diventa istintiva pure la gentilezza, ma deve aver fatto prima solide basi.
> 
> La galanteria, il fare cavalleresco mi divertono. Non li pratico per una questione di ruoli, ma perchè mi piacciono esteticamente.
> Poi una sera una tizia s'è offesa e indispettita perchè all'uscita dal ristorante il conto era già pagato. Beh, la volta dopo ha cenato da sola, sta cafona.


 Io non mi offendo ...andiamo a cena? :spaghetti::carneval:



Seriamente. Per me è segno di intelligenza e attenzione per l'altro. Si chiamano competenze sociali. La gentilezza d'animo invece è istintiva.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


eh lo so micè, ero una bimba


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma è un vecchio stereotipo !!!! Secondo me uno che cerca una vecchia conoscenza se lo aspetta, il cambiamento.
> E poi, tante donne assumono con gli anni e con qualche kg in più un fascino tutto particolare....
> Questione di libertà mentale.


 Non l'ho mica fatta io la sceneggiatura.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eh lo so micè, ero una bimba


bastardi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

A volte mi vergogno di essere maschio.

Poi mi ricredo, perchè pur essendo maschio capisco di non essere così bestia.





(.....un pochino si, però.......)


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi offendo ...*andiamo a cena*? :spaghetti::carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriamente. Per me è segno di intelligenza e attenzione per l'altro. Si chiamano competenze sociali. La gentilezza d'animo invece è istintiva.


 
Dai, una volta si fa sul serio :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vecchi merdosi schifosi.
> Avevo il terrore ed ero molto ingenua.
> a 13 anni uno (neanche vecchio, sulla trentina) mi si para davanti e mi di chiede:
> quanto vuoi per queste belle pocie??
> ...


Io resterei perplessa anche adesso...  ...poi ci sono arrivata.. :incazzato:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

si perchè lo fanno con ragazzine piccole e ingenue.
io mi ricordo all'arena, avevo 12 anni e alla fermata dell'autobus dove ero sola un tipo se l'è tirato fuori. siccome mi parlava e non sentivo mi sono pure avvicinata per sentire meglio


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A volte mi vergogno di essere maschio.
> 
> Poi mi ricredo, perchè pur essendo maschio capisco di non essere così bestia.
> 
> ...


 Un pochino c'è in ogni uomo... basta tenerla al guinzaglio... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A volte mi vergogno di essere maschio.
> 
> Poi mi ricredo, perchè pur essendo maschio capisco di non essere così bestia.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si perchè lo fanno con ragazzine piccole e ingenue.
> io mi ricordo all'arena, avevo 12 anni e alla fermata dell'autobus dove ero sola un tipo se l'è tirato fuori. siccome mi parlava e non sentivo mi sono pure avvicinata per sentire meglio


 vabbè ma questi sono pedofili schifosi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè ma questi sono pedofili schifosi...


E quelli in due che mi chiedono una strada per mostrarmi foto porno e intanto se lo toccano? In due!

Se ci mettiamo a raccontarvele tutte non ci credete.


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si perchè lo fanno con ragazzine piccole e ingenue.
> io mi ricordo all'arena, avevo 12 anni e alla fermata dell'autobus dove ero sola un tipo se l'è tirato fuori. siccome mi parlava e non sentivo mi sono pure avvicinata per sentire meglio




alè...


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quelli in due che mi chiedono una strada per mostrarmi foto porno e intanto se lo toccano? In due!
> 
> Se ci mettiamo a raccontarvele tutte non ci credete.



ma cristo santo..


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io resterei perplessa anche adesso...  ...poi ci sono arrivata.. :incazzato:


poi (dopo tanti gradevoli incontri del genere) ero diventata scafata. Alla fermata dell'autobus uno accosta, io (solita pirla ingenua) mi chino con la testa verso di lui dalla parte del passeggero credendo volesse un'informazione e mi chiede quanto voglio (mi prendevano tutti per zoccola, non so perchè perchè ero un maschiaccio) e io pronta: tua madre quanto chiede??:mrgreen:
oh c'è rimasto di merda ma di merda che non risposto e se n'è andato sgommando


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quelli in due che mi chiedono una strada per mostrarmi foto porno e intanto se lo toccano? In due!
> 
> Se ci mettiamo a raccontarvele tutte non ci credete.


 :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quelli in due che mi chiedono una strada per mostrarmi foto porno e intanto se lo toccano? In due!
> 
> *Se ci mettiamo a raccontarvele tutte non ci credete*.


 
si, credo che tra l'altro siano cose che per anni non racconti a nessuno.
non le comprendi ma sai che non sono belle


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè ma questi sono pedofili schifosi...


esatto. Li chiamavano maniaci ma erano pedofili maniaci bastardi


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi (dopo tanti gradevoli incontri del genere) ero diventata scafata. Alla fermata dell'autobus uno accosta, io (solita pirla ingenua) mi chino con la testa verso di lui dalla parte del passeggero credendo volesse un'informazione e mi chiede quanto voglio (mi prendevano tutti per zoccola, non so perchè perchè ero un maschiaccio) *e io pronta: tua madre quanto chiede??*:mrgreen:
> oh c'è rimasto di merda ma di merda che non risposto e se n'è andato sgommando


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi (dopo tanti gradevoli incontri del genere) ero diventata scafata. Alla fermata dell'autobus uno accosta, io (solita pirla ingenua) mi chino con la testa verso di lui dalla parte del passeggero credendo volesse un'informazione e mi chiede quanto voglio (mi prendevano tutti per zoccola, non so perchè perchè ero un maschiaccio) e io pronta: tua madre quanto chiede??:mrgreen:
> oh c'è rimasto di merda ma di merda che non risposto e se n'è andato sgommando


 Ma mica lo pensavano!
Si eccitavano all'idea di umiliare delle ragazze carine per vendicarsi di quelle che dicevano di no.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mica lo pensavano!
> Si eccitavano all'idea di umiliare delle ragazze carine per vendicarsi di quelle che dicevano di no.


 probabile... fondamentalmente, è una forma di violenza psicologica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si, credo che tra l'altro siano cose che per anni non racconti a nessuno.
> non le comprendi ma sai che non sono belle


 Una mia amica ha raccontato adesso cose di quando già ci conoscevamo, ma alcune neppre le capivamo.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E quelli in due che mi chiedono una strada per mostrarmi foto porno e intanto se lo toccano? In due!
> 
> Se ci mettiamo a raccontarvele tutte non ci credete.


ce n'era uno sulla 60 (autobus) che tutte le mattine si appogiiava a brugola e le annusava i capelli:mexican:ma col viso dentro i capelli eh??
un altro vicino al liceo si metteva dietro e ti sussurrava: che belle orecchie che hai!!

:mexican::mexican:
(questi non facevano paura però)


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha raccontato adesso cose di quando già ci conoscevamo, ma alcune neppre le capivamo.


perchè ti sentivi quasi in colpa..pensavi di avere fatto tu qualcosa per il fatto che te lo dicevano Io mi dicevo: ma se ne incontro così tanti ci sarà un motivo??sarà colpa mia?


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi (dopo tanti gradevoli incontri del genere) ero diventata scafata. Alla fermata dell'autobus uno accosta, io (solita pirla ingenua) mi chino con la testa verso di lui dalla parte del passeggero credendo volesse un'informazione e mi chiede quanto voglio (mi prendevano tutti per zoccola, non so perchè perchè ero un maschiaccio) e io pronta: tua madre quanto chiede??:mrgreen:
> oh c'è rimasto di merda ma di merda che non risposto e se n'è andato sgommando


naaaaaaaaaa...grande!:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè ti sentivi quasi in colpa..pensavi di avere fatto tu qualcosa per il fatto che te lo dicevano Io mi dicevo: ma se ne incontro così tanti ci sarà un motivo??sarà colpa mia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un pochino c'è in ogni uomo... basta tenerla al guinzaglio... :carneval:


Io mi vergogno pure a volte di qualche occhiata quando passa una bella ragazzotta ('na fatica certe volte a distogliere gli occhi!), figuriamoci mettermi a dire o fare scempiaggini!

Eppure devo dire una cosa: a me piace da morire il corpo femminile, ed anche una certa volgarità a volte riesce a stuzzicarmi. Non riesco a volte a non soffermarmi con lo sguardo......... ma io non ho mai e poi mai avuto fantasie esplicite nei confronti delle donne che capita di incrociare.
Quando guardo provo semplicemente piacere nel vedere una cosa bella o stuzzicante, queste però mi generano piacere senza che immagini di atti sessuali mi si formino in testa, od anche mi si svegli la gioielleria, per quanto a volte "coinvolta" dalla reazione naturale.
Al contrario ho visto gente al bar con evidenti erezioni all'ingresso di una scollata o scociata.
Bho, sarò poco "maschio". (meglio così)


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ce n'era uno sulla 60 (autobus) che tutte le mattine si appogiiava a brugola e le annusava i capelli:mexican:ma col viso dentro i capelli eh??


l'avevo rimosso scema :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi (dopo tanti gradevoli incontri del genere) ero diventata scafata. Alla fermata dell'autobus uno accosta, io (solita pirla ingenua) mi chino con la testa verso di lui dalla parte del passeggero credendo volesse un'informazione e mi chiede quanto voglio (mi prendevano tutti per zoccola, non so perchè perchè ero un maschiaccio) *e io pronta: tua madre quanto chiede*??:mrgreen:
> oh c'è rimasto di merda ma di merda che non risposto e se n'è andato sgommando


 
 :up::rotfl::up::rotfl::up::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> l'avevo rimosso scema :mrgreen:


ho sempre pensato che fosse   lo shampoo alla mela verde che lo attirava:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si perchè lo fanno con ragazzine piccole e ingenue.
> io mi ricordo all'arena, avevo 12 anni e alla fermata dell'autobus dove ero sola un tipo se l'è tirato fuori. siccome mi parlava e non sentivo mi sono pure avvicinata per sentire meglio


 anch'io ne ho incontrati un po' di esibizionisti.
c'era uno all'uscita delle elementari , che stava in macchina con il pene in mano


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Io mi vergogno pure a volte di qualche occhiata quando passa una bella ragazzotta* ('na fatica certe volte a distogliere gli occhi!), figuriamoci mettermi a dire o fare scempiaggini!
> 
> Eppure devo dire una cosa: a me piace da morire il corpo femminile, ed anche una certa volgarità a volte riesce a stuzzicarmi. Non riesco a volte a non soffermarmi con lo sguardo......... ma io non ho mai e poi mai avuto fantasie esplicite nei confronti delle donne che capita di incrociare.
> Quando guardo provo semplicemente piacere nel vedere una cosa bella o stuzzicante, queste però mi generano piacere senza che immagini di atti sessuali mi si formino in testa, od anche mi si svegli la gioielleria, per quanto a volte "coinvolta" dalla reazione naturale.
> ...


 Vabbè alce non esagerare... guardare (con discrezione) o avere qualche fantasia non è peccato


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè alce non esagerare... guardare (con discrezione) o avere qualche fantasia non è peccato


è chiedere _quanto vuoi ?_che è preferibile evitare:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè alce non esagerare... guardare (con discrezione) o avere qualche fantasia non è peccato


Lo so, per carità, ma è che io mi accorgo ben della fatica che faccio a distogliere lo sguardo prima che diventi pesante.

Riguardo alle fantasie, il massimo che mi è capitato sviluppare è stata qualcuna tattile: l'immagine tattile delle mani su un vitino che........ mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è chiedere _quanto vuoi ?_che è preferibile evitare:carneval:


 beh si... direi che li si sconfina :carneval:

mi ricordo che una volta con degli amici stavamo andando a pesca... ad un certo punto su questa stradina vediamo una vecchina vestita di nero... il pirla che guidava apre il finestrino si ferma e fa tutto gentile: _mammai, cantu ci boliri po andai aundi seu andendi_? E lei serafica: _se sesi andendi a cagai ses'arribau_ :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si... direi che li si sconfina :carneval:
> 
> mi ricordo che una volta con degli amici stavamo andando a pesca... ad un certo punto su questa stradina vediamo una vecchina vestita di nero... il pirla che guidava apre il finestrino si ferma e fa tutto gentile: _mammai, cantu ci boliri po andai aundi seu andendi_? E lei serafica: _se sesi andendi a cagai ses'arribau_ :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: mitica!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: mitica!!


 Lo prendiamo ancora per culo ricordandogli la colossale figura di merda! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, per carità, ma è che io mi accorgo ben della fatica che faccio a distogliere lo sguardo prima che diventi pesante.
> 
> Riguardo alle fantasie, il massimo che mi è capitato sviluppare è stata qualcuna tattile: l'immagine tattile delle mani su un vitino che........ mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


 vabbè ma nella fantasia si può pure esagerare di più dai...:carneval:


----------



## Irene (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si... direi che li si sconfina :carneval:
> 
> mi ricordo che una volta con degli amici stavamo andando a pesca... ad un certo punto su questa stradina vediamo una vecchina vestita di nero... il pirla che guidava apre il finestrino si ferma e fa tutto gentile: _mammai, cantu ci boliri po andai aundi seu andendi_? E lei serafica: _se sesi andendi a cagai ses'arribau_ :rotfl:


 
ehhh..non vale...io non sono riuscita a tradurla sta frase..
sorry..


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo prendiamo ancora per culo ricordandogli la colossale figura di merda! :carneval:


Forse l'ho capita, ma gradirei la traduzione


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo prendiamo ancora per culo ricordandogli la colossale figura di merda! :carneval:


però era carina anche la domanda del pirla:carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè ma nella fantasia si può pure esagerare di più dai...:carneval:


dipende se la fantasia non ti da quell'espressione da triglia affamata :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> ehhh..non vale...io non sono riuscita a tradurla sta frase..
> sorry..


mamma, quanto ci vuole per andare dove stiamo andando?
e lei: se state andando a cagare siete arrivati:carneval:

giusto molti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè ma nella fantasia si può pure esagerare di più dai...:carneval:


 Ma io mica mi freno! Semplicemente mi godo la sensazione piacevole della vista senza che altro sia tirato in ballo. Non è una scelta, solo la mia reazione normale.


----------



## Irene (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mamma, quanto ci vuole per andare dove stiamo andando?
> e lei: se state andando a cagare siete arrivati:carneval:
> 
> giusto molti?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps: grazie Abigail !!


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> dipende se la fantasia non ti da *quell'espressione da triglia affamata* :mrgreen:


 
Mi terrorizza l'idea di apparire così. Ne vedo troppi tutti i giorni (al bar di fronte c'è una megatettona) e fanno davvero pena.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mamma, quanto ci vuole per andare dove stiamo andando?
> e lei: se state andando a cagare siete arrivati:carneval:
> 
> giusto molti?


 si... mammai in realtà non è mamma ma un pronome dato come forma di rispetto a donne anziane... poi il tutto è al singolare, ma la traduzione è perfetta :up:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi terrorizza l'idea di apparire così. Ne vedo troppi tutti i giorni (al bar di fronte c'è una megatettona) e fanno davvero pena.


metti gli occhiali da sole :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi terrorizza l'idea di apparire così. Ne vedo troppi tutti i giorni (al bar di fronte c'è una megatettona) e fanno davvero pena.








:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> dipende se la fantasia non ti da quell'espressione da triglia affamata :mrgreen:


 orrore! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:


mitico! :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

Avete presente le facce che inquadrano durante le puntate di "Ciao Darwin" quando c'è qualche slandra sculata e stettata? 
Ecco, io li vedo ogni giorno.
Il bar è di proprietà di una ragazza tettonissima, si alterna ad altre due ragazze una così così ma molto simpatica e maliziosa, ed un'altra con un fisichetto minuto ma coi suoi bei perchè. Ai tabacchi c'è sempre una ragazza molto carina, pure quella con un bel davanzale. COnsiderando che la clientela media è fatta di camionisti o operai della fabbrica, vi lascio capire.........:unhappy:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho mica fatta io la sceneggiatura.


Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> metti gli occhiali da sole :mrgreen:


Se uno ha l'espressione da triglia servono a poco. Non  nascondono la mascella cascante


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si perchè lo fanno con ragazzine piccole e ingenue.
> io mi ricordo all'arena, avevo 12 anni e alla fermata dell'autobus dove ero sola un tipo se l'è tirato fuori. siccome mi parlava e non sentivo mi sono pure avvicinata per sentire meglio


Ma lo sai che e' capitato pure a me... ero piu' grande di 12, fai 15... ma mica l'ho notato che l'aveva tirato fuori:unhappy:


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Aho ma nun ve siete stancate de pigià....co sto caldo.:carneval:



Rubino rosso per questo post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

commento  -    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mio controcommento: caro anonimo  non vale la pena di rispondere al NULLA


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rubino rosso per questo post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> commento  -    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Lo stesso che ho ricevuto io ieri sera   :carneval: :mrgreen: .


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

rubino rosso anche por moi.

. grazie e arrivederci.:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

*quando si pigia*

dovrebbero mettermi in automatico la voce del casello autostradale:

" grazie, e...arrivederci"


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

N/D

che è?


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> N/D
> 
> che è?


3d ritirato/chiuso dall'ADMIN


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo stesso che ho ricevuto io ieri sera   :carneval: :mrgreen: .



Presto sarò in grado di scrivere tutto l'alfabeto Morse :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rubino rosso per questo post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> commento  -    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


A me rubino per quello dell'Highlander... ma quasi ne vado fiera:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 3d ritirato/chiuso dall'ADMIN


non mi sono spiegata. mi è arrivato un rubino il cui post è N/D.

no è important, ma tanto per capi in quel _nulla in_ cui versa la mia testa.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata. mi è arrivato un rubino il cui post è N/D.
> 
> *no è important, ma tanto per capi in quel nulla in cui versa la mia testa*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata. mi è arrivato un rubino il cui post è N/D.
> 
> no è important, ma tanto per capi in quel _nulla in_ cui versa la mia testa.



BOH! Comunque :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dovrebbero mettermi in automatico la voce del casello autostradale:
> 
> " grazie, e...arrivederci"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e _buon proseguimento_ dove lo metti??:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Presto sarò in grado di scrivere tutto l'alfabeto Morse :carneval:


a me sempre solo 
,

o

.


----------

